# Please pray for my son Josh.. updated 8/9/2011 !!!!



## Milkman

My son Josh was injured in a car wreck on Sunday AM. He got severe injuries to his legs. He is looking at major repairs and recovery time. He could loose his left foot.

If you are so inclined please ask Gods grace on him. He has 2 little boys who need their daddy. His daddy needs him too.

Thanks all.
Marvin


----------



## Sargent

You got it, Marvin.


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are added Marvin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Will do Marvin, Josh will be in our prayers.


----------



## revrandyf

Father God, you are the God who heals.  Please look with favor upon Josh and his family.  Give your divine wisdom to the doctors and nurses that are caring for him.  Give your comfort and peace to those that are worried over Josh.  Use this time, Dear Lord, to draw each one closer to you as they sense your loving presence.  In Jesus' name.  Amen..


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## JustUs4All

Yes.


----------



## Ronnie T

Prayers to God on behalf of Josh and his family.


----------



## blues brother

Prayers sent...for a full recovery!


----------



## BCPerry

God be with him


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Prayer sent for  you Josh and his family!


----------



## CAL

I'm in Marvin,hold on to your faith and know our Lord answers prayers!


----------



## HawgWild23

praying for josh


----------



## Wade95

"Don't know if I deserve any answered for myself, but Lord, please help Josh and his family through this tough time." Amen.


----------



## Keebs

's for Josh & family!


----------



## gtparts

revrandyf said:


> Father God, you are the God who heals.  Please look with favor upon Josh and his family.  Give your divine wisdom to the doctors and nurses that are caring for him.  Give your comfort and peace to those that are worried over Josh.  Use this time, Dear Lord, to draw each one closer to you as they sense your loving presence.  In Jesus' name.  Amen..



Thanks, rev. Your prayer expresses the thoughts and prayers of my heart for Josh and all involved in the care and recovery process.


----------



## Hut2

Prayers sent to Josh for a full recovery


----------



## Disciple1st

We will be prayen....


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for all involved and the best possible outcome...................RW


----------



## ronpasley

prayers sent, may the Lord touch and heal in Jesus name


----------



## hwy22

Poeboy prayers are sent to you and your daddy and those 2 little ones. I Love you cuz your like my on brother


----------



## Sharpshooter

Prayers sent.


----------



## messenger

Prayer sent.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Lifting him up right now Marvin


----------



## Lead Poison

Prayers sent.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Marvin, Lord my heart just breaks for you... I am so sorry to hear of Josh's accident.. 
I will be praying for him to make a full recovery and get home safe and sound to his boys & his daddy.....


----------



## apoint

prayers sent.


----------



## Resica

Prayers sent Marvin.


----------



## Milkman

Josh and the family really appreciate the support and especially the prayers.  To update Josh has his right leg metal fixtures installed and the bone is ready to start healing, the doctors had to remove the left leg  below the knee. Other minor injuries are being attended as needed.

We are coping and tending to Josh and each other.  Please continue to pray for the long road ahead.


----------



## Jake Allen

My prayers added Marvin.


----------



## Hardknox

Prayers sent, May God be with you and your family during these trying times.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers sent Marvin. Hate to hear of this may God give him as well as the rest of you comfort and strength.


----------



## Jasper

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jasper

So sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent also.


----------



## TNGIRL

Marvin, the Good Lord knows our hearts and hears our prayers. He will carry your son and family thru this hard time. He will carry you in his arms as well. What a Wonderful Thanksgiving gift he has given you. Josh is healing now, and he is still with you all. Another chance to hug him and tell him how much you love him and are proud of being his Dad. May tomorrows moments give you peace and a chance to be even more thankful for the blessings to come.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I am thankful that you still have him with you. We will certainly be praying for the long road to recovery that is ahead for Josh. I have no doubt that he will get all of the love and support that is needed to adjust.


----------



## Meekstro

prayers sent!!


----------



## Lorri

I am so sorry for you son milkman - my prayers added as well - glad that he is going to be ok - I know he has along road ahead but with God's love and his families love he will get there.


----------



## speedcop

our prayers are sent


----------



## Milkman

Update.......... Josh is still in the hospital. He has had 2 preparatory surgeries on his amputated leg. One more is scheduled for next week. That could be the last one if all goes well.
His right leg is healing well.  Still lots of Physical therapy and prosthetic related therapy ahead, but he is on the way to recovery !!!!!

Prayers have made the difference in his case.  I am eternally grateful for all prayers sent up for my Josh.


----------



## CAL

Just a thought Milkman......I think sometimes the Lord will let something happen to us in order to keep something really bad from happening.Josh had a bad accident but it could have been so much worst.I am sure you have thought about this too.We continue to knock on the Lords door asking for more blessings.Keep us informed.


----------



## egomaniac247

So glad he is still with you & his family today.  It is a tragedy that he lost the leg from the knee down but let's praise the Lord that he's still on earth to talk about.

God Bless!


----------



## bhblackwell

prayers sent god bless yal


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks for the update Marvin. Josh continues to be in my Prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> Update.......... Josh is still in the hospital. He has had 2 preparatory surgeries on his amputated leg. One more is scheduled for next week. That could be the last one if all goes well.
> His right leg is healing well. Still lots of Physical therapy and prosthetic related therapy ahead, but he is on the way to recovery !!!!!
> 
> Prayers have made the difference in his case. I am eternally grateful for all prayers sent up for my Josh.


 
Prayers will continue for you and Josh.



CAL said:


> Just a thought Milkman......I think sometimes the Lord will let something happen to us in order to keep something really bad from happening.Josh had a bad accident but it could have been so much worst.I am sure you have thought about this too.We continue to knock on the Lords door asking for more blessings.Keep us informed.


 
The Lord never let's one door close without opening others for us.


----------



## Land45

Prayers sent for you, Josh, and his family. Peace and blessings to you.


----------



## rjcruiser

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lorri

My prayers added - so glad he is making head way.


----------



## Milkman

Finally after almost 4 months we think Josh has had his last surgery. He had what the surgeons call a "revision" done yesterday to do the final shaping of his amputated leg to prepare it for the prosthetic leg.

It has been a long and hard journey these last few months. With God's help Josh will be walking again within a few weeks!!!

I want to thank all the Woodys/GON family who have supported us with prayers, calls, emails, visits, etc. Please continue to pray for Josh.


----------



## Sargent

Milkman said:


> Please continue to pray for Josh.



will do.


----------



## Keebs

Great News!!    Prayers continuing


----------



## crackerdave

Praying for Josh - a prayer of thanks for the good news,too!


----------



## CAL

Milkman said:


> My son Josh was injured in a car wreck on Sunday AM. He got severe injuries to his legs. He is looking at major repairs and recovery time. He could loose his left foot.
> 
> If you are so inclined please ask Gods grace on him. He has 2 little boys who need their daddy. His daddy needs him too.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Marvin



Gonna knock on the Lords door Marvin.Hold to ya faith,remember God knew of all this before anyone.


----------



## rjcruiser

Awesome news.  Continuing to pray.


----------



## georgia357

Sure am glad to hear that he's doing better.  Prayers sent for continued improvement.


----------



## sniper22

Prayers added. Sorry I didn't see this till now.


----------



## Core Lokt

I missed this the first go around. praying for Josh and the family. Also praying that he will make lemonade out of the lemons if ya know what i mean.


----------



## Jim Thompson

marvin, sorry I missed this for so long, but am glad to hear that things are coming together for the family.  yall hang in there and be strong


----------



## MTMiller

Thank you for the update.  Josh is in my prayers.  Hope he is walking around again real soon.  It's amazing what they can do with prostetics.


----------



## jonkayak

Sorry I missed this. I meet Josh once when he came out to fix my A/C last summer. I gathered from our talks that he's a great guy who really cares about his family. I pray that he continues to heal and recover. Sounds like he has a great family to help him through these difficult times.


----------



## Milkman

jonkayak said:


> Sorry I missed this. I meet Josh once when he came out to fix my A/C last summer. I gathered from our talks that he's a great guy who really cares about his family. I pray that he continues to heal and recover. Sounds like he has a great family to help him through these difficult times.



Thanks Jon and others.  Jon it may not surprise you to hear that he has been out and fixed a couple of AC units from his wheelchair. He will be walking again pretty soon and be back in business and working at his full time job too.

Thanks again to all who have prayed for him and are thinking of us.

Marvin


----------



## jonkayak

Marvin, thats just great news. So many people would be giving up on life. From the little bit of time I spent talking with your son I could tell he had a great work ethic. I'm so glade to hear he's not going to let this set back keep him down. With news like this there's no doubt he's setting a good example for his children.


----------



## Milkman

I am grateful to report that Josh is doing well and is now able to walk without a cane or crutch. He went back to work today !!!  

My eteranal thanks to good people like  yall who prayed for us during this ordeal.  God is good all the time !!!!


----------



## Ronnie T

That's amazing news.
I know it's been a long long journey, and I'm sure it hasn't always been easy.
I say God bless you all and I continue to pray for your son's work, paying the bills, and his wife and kids.

Thanks for the great update.


----------



## Inthegarge

Sounds like God's right on time again. Great news and continued prayers......


----------



## BRIAN1

Continued prayers.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great news!!


----------



## georgia357

Man that is some mighty good news.  Prayers sent for continued improvement.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Marvin, my wife Phyllis and I are pleased to lift your families need to our Lord. Tonight as our Church gathers in Jacksonville, N.C. for mid-week Prayer service, your need(s) will be added to our petitions. May the Lord be near you and yours in these difficult days.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Oh Marvin... that is wonderful news.. so glad Josh is getting back on track.... so thankful to hear some good news..


----------



## Sargent

Very cool.


----------



## turk2di

Great news!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Awesome news Marvin!!


----------



## david w.

Sorry i missed this.I'm glad he is doing better.


----------



## Milkman

He is doing much better.  He is all over the place now days.  I was at his house today and he was leaving to go replace an AC unit.

God is good................ all the time. !!


----------



## K80

I don't know how I missed this the first time around.  MM I hate that your family had to go thru this but am glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## T.P.

My grandpa lost his leg below the knee back in the 30's hopping a train(and missed). He went for around 70 years with a wooden leg and never missed a beat. Glad things are working out and a belated prayer sent.


----------



## MTMiller

Josh is still in my prayers.  Thanks for the update.


----------

